# French/German/Italian: Happy New Year



## marco_bcn

Hi everybody,

Could you please help me translate "Happy New Year" into French, German and Italian?

Thanks in advance.

Marco


----------



## UomoSconociuto

feliz ano nuevo
felice anno nuovo
german (?)


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Marco,

You can find Happy New Year translated into all languages here.


----------



## Whodunit

marco_bcn said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> Could you please help me translate "Happy New Year" into French, German and Italian?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Marco



French: ask here!
Italian: ask here!
German: ask here! (Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr)


----------



## andreagiuseppe

Bonne Année fr
Buon Capodanno it
einen guten Rutsch ins Neujahr ge


----------



## Flaminius

See a pre-existing thread.  And please feel free to add new languages.

This thread is closed.


----------

